# Question about making Yeast Raised Donuts



## gpalexiades (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,

I going to make Yeast Raised Donuts tonight. I'll be using a Donut Mix & frying them. My question is: If I add Mashed Potatoe Flakes to the mix will it keep them fresh & soft? 

I thank you in advance for answering my question.

Thank you,
George


----------

